
Ask HN: Ideas for projects like Etcd, traefik - vshan
I&#x27;ve always wanted to tackle some systems problems and develop an open source project similar to the likes of etcd, traefik, etc.<p>My goals are:<p>- Tackle distributed systems &#x2F; systems problems, maybe something like a middleware which transparently solves a problem. Something like etcd, traefik, leveldb, redis, memcache, sqlite, etc.<p>- Grow my large-scale design skills<p>- Develop a small but thriving community of users who really enjoy the software<p>I understand there are lots of ideas for direct consumer facing software, but could anyone point me towards an unfulfilled niche in &quot;distributed systems software&quot;?
======
boddu
Etcd is an implementation of Raft protocol. You can check research papers in
distributed computing field.

~~~
vshan
Could you please point me to any which don't have a turn-key solution like
Etcd for Raft (and also have a need like consensus is a need for most
distributed applications)?

------
Hackbraten
Could you imagine contributing to an existing project, one which already has a
community? Less glamorous than a greenfield thing but possibly helpful in
order to gauge whether maintaining a project and its users would be something
you actually enjoy in the long run.

~~~
vshan
Yes, I've had the opportunity to contribute to some existing projects but I've
been limited to making feature contributions. I feel like my "system design"
skills don't get exercised as much which is why I wanted to go for a
greenfield thing.

------
verdverm
Google doc like collaboration over webrtc, but synked with the backend.

Currently have a prototype and a need for this.

